# Boot kommt schlecht in Gleitfahrt - Brauche Rat!



## Norway-Freak (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo Boardies,

ich habe folgende Kombination (Vieser Blizzard (325 cm mit 100kg) mit Suzuki DF 15ARS).

Wenn ich alleine fahre, ist Gleitfahrt kein Problem.
Sind wir zu zweit unterwegs, zieht die Schraube beim Beschleunigen viel Luft und das Boot kommt nicht oder sehr schwer in Gleitfahrt.

Was kann ich tun, um hier Abhilfe zu schaffen ?

Aktuell ist ein Dreiblatt-Propeller verbaut: Maße 9 1/4 x 9.

Würde es etwas bringen, wenn ich einen Vierblatt-Propeller mit 10 x 7 verwende? Diesen könnte ich für den Motor noch nachbestellen.

Danke für Eure Tipps.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## mlkzander (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boot kommt schlecht in Gleitfahrt - Brauche Rat!*

kann sein, dass dein motor nicht in der "richtigen" höhe montiert ist.......

trimmen kannst du auch nicht?

wenn dein motor bei vollgas nahezu seine max drehzahl erreicht, ist der prop ok


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boot kommt schlecht in Gleitfahrt - Brauche Rat!*

Wenn ich die Worte "Luft ziehen" lese, denke ich zuerst an - Trimmstange ein Loch runter - zumindest im Zweimann- betrieb.

Das Boot ist ja recht klein und schmal, da wirken sich Zuladung und dessen Verteilung schnell auf die Fahreigenschaften aus!


----------



## Norway-Freak (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boot kommt schlecht in Gleitfahrt - Brauche Rat!*

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten, ich habe den Motor von einem Fachbetrieb installieren lassen und er ist in der möglichsten tiefsten Stellung.

Nun hab ich mich ein bischen über Hydrofoils belesen und glaube es könnte helfen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit ?

Gruß Martin


----------



## s1g (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boot kommt schlecht in Gleitfahrt - Brauche Rat!*

Versuche die 2. Person wo anders zu platzieren. Luftziehen klingt bei mir auch nach falscher Trimmung. (Prop ist zu hoch). Also versuche, die 2. Person etwas weiter ins Heck zu setzen.

Anderen Prop oder sowas würd ich sein lassen. hat damit eigentlich wenig zu tun.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boot kommt schlecht in Gleitfahrt - Brauche Rat!*



Norway-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nun hab ich mich ein bischen über Hydrofoils belesen und glaube es könnte helfen.
> 
> ...



Das bringt in diesem Fall nicht viel.
Ist der Motor auch passend zum Boot?Kann es sein, dass du einen Kurzschaft montiert hast und du einen Langschaft benötigst?
Ist die Kavitationsplatte vom Motor auf höhe Kiel am Heck, oder steht sie drüber?

Wenn sie höher ist, als die tiefste Stelle des Kiels am Heck, dann kann es sein, dass du einen Langschaft benötigst, oder du am Spiegel was ausschneiden musst, dass der Motor dann tiefer kommt.


----------



## Tommes63 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boot kommt schlecht in Gleitfahrt - Brauche Rat!*

Deiner Beschreibung nach ist der Propeller nicht tief genug im Wasser.





Norway-Freak schrieb:


> ich habe den Motor von einem Fachbetrieb installieren lassen und er ist in der möglichsten tiefsten Stellung.


Dann sollte er korrekt montiert sein und auch die passende Schaftlänge haben. Hast du ihn mal nach dem Ankippen versehentlich nur in Flachwasserstellung abgesenkt?


----------

